# Le Creuset Enameled Steel Stock Pot



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

I am considering purchasing the Le Creuset enameled steel stock pot: http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=16074594&RN=915

Does anyone have any experience with this pot, good or bad? Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No experience but I have some questions. 

Why do you want enamel over stainless steel? 

In my opinion SS gives you all the benefits and avoids the pitfalls of ceramic in this application as it's not a big piece of cast iron. 

Pretty pot.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

phatch said:


> No experience but I have some questions.
> 
> Why do you want enamel over stainless steel?
> 
> ...


It's not that I "want" it - right now I'm just considering it. What I like about the pot is the price and the shape, taller than it is wide, more like a traditional stock pot at a reasonable price. I'd prefer a good stainless pot if I could find one in the preferred dimensions at a good price. Most of the stainless pots I've seen are wider and shorter than I'd like, and the taller ones are either larger capacity or of questionable quality. I need to do a little more research on a few of them, which I'm also considering.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What's the base like? I'm guessing this is enamel over carbon steel?


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

phatch said:


> What's the base like? I'm guessing this is enamel over carbon steel?


Yes, enamel over carbon steel. A friend has an 8-quart model and likes it. I'm a little fussier, but it could do the job ...


----------



## cstanford (Jul 3, 2008)

They provide that pot just so somebody can match the set they already have.  There is no real advantage to enamel over stainless steel especially in a stock pot that's always full of liquid.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

CStanford said:


> They provide that pot just so somebody can match the set they already have. There is no real advantage to enamel over stainless steel especially in a stock pot that's always full of liquid.


Really? Just for that reason alone? Might cost have something to do with it? Perhaps different heat transfer properties?


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't think they will work with induction, if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

KCZ said:


> I don't think they will work with induction, if that makes a difference to you.


Nope, I's be cookin' with gas .... don't foresee induction any time soon.


----------



## cstanford (Jul 3, 2008)

You don't need different heat transfer properties with a vessel that's always full of liquid, i.e. a stockpot.  Water can get no hotter than its boiling point in case you didn't know and, by definition, nothing can burn on the sides of a vessel full of water.  Water doesn't burn, it turns to steam.

Enamel on a stockpot is just something to get cracked and flake off in the broth...


----------



## iplaywithfire (Jul 5, 2010)

I see that this is an older thread, so I may be a bit late in making this post, but I've seen a lot of uncertainty regarding the Le Creuset enamel on stainless steel cookware on the web, and a friend of mine (he's a foodie and not a professional cook) has several of the products.  He says he really likes them for the ease of cleaning because not a whole lot sticks to the enamel, and what does stick comes off with relative ease.  He does have one major complaint, though:  the enamel bubbles and chips too easily. 

I love LC cookware, but all that I have used is their enamel coated stoneware and cast iron, none of the SS.  I have not had any issues with the enamel on any of the iron or stoneware that I have. 

Perhaps they are applying the enamel to a relatively smooth stainless steel surface, which is creating a weaker bond, or perhaps it has to do with the stainless steel expansion and retraction properties, or maybe even the way it transfers heat between the steel and enamel, I really am not sure.  In any case, from what my friend advises, the product line is wonderful to use when it lasts, but the durability is inconsistent.  Some of his pieces are still in fine condition, but he has had to get rid of two so far.  If you already have some of the enamel coated SS, I would suggest avoiding rapid temperature changes and heavy abrasive cleaners and brushes.  I would also be careful not to bang on them too much.  Again, it's not my own personal experience, it is here-say from a trusted friend.  He told me they have all lasted at least a year, but it can be hit-or-miss after that time period, depending on how often and roughly they've been used.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have Le Creuset at home.

I have that stock pot.

I've owned it for many years.

Non of my pots are cracking or losing the lining.

I have saucepans, Marmit, dutch ovens all the usual stuff.

The trick is that since it is cast iron underneath I use it as such. No high heat.

Time over temperature (meaning that I put the pot on a lower setting and wait for it to come to temperature rather than placing it on high at first.) 

My other pots at work are French tin lined copper so I use LC there as well for most of my cooking.

I use plastic heat resistant utensils or wood in all my pots.


----------

